# Magic booked to HG Esquire of Gainey Cornerstone Arabians



## HorseLovinLady

Congrats, Dru! That'll be a stunning foal for sure. :smile:


----------



## dbarabians

I think that is a great cross. Good luck. Shalom


----------



## WSArabians

Super choice!! Hard to go wrong with Esquire.

Another filly you might be dropping off? :lol:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Congrats, Dru! That'll be a stunning foal for sure. :smile:


I'd say the odds are pretty good! 



dbarabians said:


> I think that is a great cross. Good luck. Shalom


With the athleticism between both horses, I should think a resulting foal would be a definite contender for the ring. HG Esquires foals consistently perform exceedingly well and Magic isn't doing badly for only 4 shows in her life..


----------



## Druydess

Au naturale:



















Magic's Grandfather, Duel-
US National Top 10 English Pleasure


----------



## BBBCrone

Oh YAY! Congrats Dru. Looks like a great cross


----------



## texasgal

I looooooooooooooooooooove Esquire.. Will be a nice baby!


----------



## Cacowgirl

A great choice for Magic. Should be another show stopper foal for you. All your horses are so beautiful.


----------



## Druydess

WSArabians said:


> Super choice!! Hard to go wrong with Esquire.
> 
> Another filly you might be dropping off? :lol:


Yes, I know-- have watched Esquire for years. Always knew I'd have one of his foals..LOL Just a matter of patience and timing. 

So-- you want this one too?? Geez Lady-- you want all my stock?? LOL
:wink:


----------



## Druydess

texasgal said:


> I looooooooooooooooooooove Esquire.. Will be a nice baby!


Yes-- he does seem to have quite a following, doesn't he??
Thanks Texasgal; nice to see so many familiar with "E."


----------



## anniegirl

Congrats!! That's gonna be one adorable babe!!!


----------



## Tazzie

You have fantastic horses, and I am always green with envy when you post pictures of the beauties  Seriously, I show my husband nearly every picture you put up... I fully understand how AHA doesn't update their records in a timely matter. It took quite a while for my new last name to be updated with them, and they still got it wrong when they finally did it!


----------



## Druydess

Bringing home first and second place ribbons each show is consistently placing so I beg to differ. Semantics.
I have no need to be deceptive. Magic speaks for herself.


----------



## Tazzie

demonwolfmoon said:


> (Tazzie, you too can stop annoying your husband and buy a pretty poneh! )


I have one (horse in my avatar). We couldn't afford another one at the moment since I am still paying back student loans and we are a month away from my due date with our first child  So I enjoy looking at the pretty ponies others own.


----------



## SouthernTrails

.

Thread Re-opened

Drama will not be tolerated

.


----------



## Druydess

Cacowgirl said:


> A great choice for Magic. Should be another show stopper foal for you. All your horses are so beautiful.


Thanks Cacowgirl. With the abilities of both parents, a show ring should certainly be in the cards. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Tazzie said:


> You have fantastic horses, and I am always green with envy when you post pictures of the beauties  Seriously, I show my husband nearly every picture you put up... I fully understand how AHA doesn't update their records in a timely matter. It took quite a while for my new last name to be updated with them, and they still got it wrong when they finally did it!


Tazzie-- a heartfelt thank you for your support..
AHA is consistently late on transferring of ownership. I once waited nearly a year even though I had the papers in a few weeks. Very annoying. I am glad my babies give you a little bit of joy, and just keep in mind-- if you work for it, you'll have your dream as well. Follow your bliss, and all will fall into place.


----------



## Druydess

anniegirl said:


> Congrats!! That's gonna be one adorable babe!!!


TY Anniegirl! Having had some great input from Denise re: bloodlines, the odds seem to point in that direction. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

One of Magic's scorecards:










She was 181. So proud of this girl scoring so well.

Her earnings:










Me and my girl:


----------



## Druydess

My trainer and Magic:


----------



## HorseLovinLady

Great pics of Magic Dru!!, I really like the one of you two together. :smile:


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Great pics of Magic Dru!!, I really like the one of you two together. :smile:


Thanks HLL!
Magic is such a lovely mare. Smart as a whip- sometimes to her detriment..LOL
She really tries and has a great work ethic.


----------



## Druydess

HorseLovinLady said:


> Great pics of Magic Dru!!, I really like the one of you two together. :smile:


Thanks HLL. It was a very well-deserved break from a great day of well-deserved ribbons. :wink:


----------



## dbarabians

Druydess I like that mare. a lot.
Hopefully she is not that rusty and will do well in her shows. She has a better show record than any of mine I can tell you that. But cant wait to see how she crosses with Esquire. Shalom


----------



## Druydess

dbarabians said:


> Druydess I like that mare. a lot.
> Hopefully she is not that rusty and will do well in her shows. She has a better show record than any of mine I can tell you that. But cant wait to see how she crosses with Esquire. Shalom


She's a very good mare. Stellar disposition and great movement. She'll be showing soon for some practice and see how she does. She's improved from last year, but that's to be expected for an older horse just beginning to show.

I look forward to that cross as well. :wink:


----------



## CLaPorte432

I too love the picture of you two together. Its funny, your not at all what i imagined! I was picturing someone in their late 50s/early 60s with grey hair that had the whole "lifetime of experience". HaHa. 

But you are one lucky young lady with wayyy too many phenomenal horses! I will take some off of your hands...Well...I dont want to be greedy...So ill just take one. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians

Claporte if flattery works let me know.
Druydess get ready for lots of personal compliments. Shalom


----------



## CLaPorte432

^^^ Im trying!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horsecrazygirl

I love the picture of you and Magic. Hurry up and get lots horse already so i can also take one off your hands!


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> I too love the picture of you two together. Its funny, your not at all what i imagined! I was picturing someone in their late 50s/early 60s with grey hair that had the whole "lifetime of experience". HaHa.
> 
> But you are one lucky young lady with wayyy too many phenomenal horses! I will take some off of your hands...Well...I dont want to be greedy...So ill just take one. ;-)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL-- I'll get there soon enough; sometimes you pack a lifetime of experience in to a short time. :wink: Thank you for the compliment.

I feel very fortunate having my equine friends. They've taught me so much. Just one? Bet you'd have a hard time choosing..  :lol:


----------



## CLaPorte432

Nope, not hard at all...Ill take Dream. :rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

CLaPorte432 said:


> Nope, not hard at all...Ill take Dream. :rofl:
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


OK-- you answered that too quickly..LOL :wink:


----------



## Druydess

Some fun pics of Magic's foal Spirit, who is now beginning barrel racing and rodeo riding. I always knew this girl would make a stellar barrel racer and/or reiner, and she's proved me right! Fast - - and turns on the dime!
Magic put movement, speed, and a good mind on this girl.


----------



## BBBCrone

Wooo what a pretty girl!

And ease up on the gray hair comments will ya??


----------



## HorseLovinLady

She looks great Dru!!


----------



## Celeste

Druydess said:


> Me and my girl:


Love this picture!


----------



## HGEsquire

GCA & Sport Horses look forward to helping Dru achieve her dream with the use of using HG Esquire+ in her breeding program. I really love this mare and her pedigree so that I expect the foal to be nothing short of spectacular!

Thank everyone for their super comments about Esquire+ and thank you Dru for your belief in Esquire+ <3

Denise Gainey


----------



## BBBCrone

*settles back and watches the ride*

I am SO excited.


----------



## Druydess

BBBCrone said:


> *settles back and watches the ride*
> 
> I am SO excited.


LOL-- I am as well.. It's been a great ride so far, and working with Denise is just icing on the cake..

Here's a bit about Esquire..

HG Esquire+ is the 2010 American Warmblood Society SIRE OF THE YEAR award recipient. HG Esquire is also Dressage at Lexington Reserve Champion stallion, a two-time Sport Horse National Top Ten Stallion, two-time Region 15 Champion Stallion, East Coast Top 5 Stallion, and winner of multiple class 'A' Championships.

HG Esquire+ has been called by many a 'Stamping Sire' as his get impress both judges and spectators alike in their uncanny resemblances in overall quality, balance, movement, and conformation. HG Esquire+ has a pedigree that he represents and sires well. You know a HG Esquire+ kid when you see them!

HG Esquire+ has a paternal line that is highly prized. The Khemosabi/Bey el Bay cross has been utilized for many years with great success. Recently announced, the mare Khemille (Khemosabi x A-Basquisette), a full sister to HG Esquire+s granddam Khastanette, produced the #1 producing mare in Brazil of all time. GCA & Sport Horses also own a Khemille granddaughter to further validate the importance of this line within our breeding program.

HG Esquire+ has a dam side that is also highly prized. The *Muscat/*Nariadni cross has been used to create some of the finest athletes that are also exquisitely beautiful. These horses grace many different disciplines from East to West Coast and across the waters. HG Esquire+s grandsire, SRP Zakhar, is a full sibling to Battle Hill Farms' most prized show and broodmare Tevkah who has produced many National and International winners.

HG Esquire+ has sired Sport Horse National Reserve Champions, Regional Champions, Reserve Champions, and many class 'A' champions also. He has sired Gold, Silver, Bronze Warmblood Inspection site medalists as well as end of year award medalist and in 2012 also became the grandsire of an AWS Supreme winner who is the son of an AWS Supreme winner sired by HG Esquire+. These two are the ONLY Purebred Arabians to receive Supreme status in the history of the AWS organization.

Not a bad cross for a lovely little grey mare who has come a very long way.. :wink:


----------



## Druydess

A few pics of Magic at a practice show after nearly a year off..
Hairy and unclipped:


----------



## HGEsquire

This is going to be one khick azz baby!!!

Denise Gainey
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2manypets

She's so pretty, and I'm jealous, you're already having shows? Ours here won't start until April!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Druydess

HGEsquire said:


> This is going to be one khick azz baby!!!
> 
> Denise Gainey
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Denise-- I have absolutely NO doubt.

Much thought went into this, and this is one well-planned baby!! :wink:


----------



## Druydess

2manypets said:


> She's so pretty, and I'm jealous, you're already having shows? Ours here won't start until April!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yes, it gets so hit here, our shows begin January, and we have just one or two during the summer..


----------

